# Can a B15 Nismo CAI in a B16 work?



## JoshInPA (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi All. I just recently got a new 2010 se-r spec v. This is my first new sentra since my previous one's from years and years ago. (1988 b12, 1992 b13 xe, 1992 b13 se-r) I was wondering if anyone knows or has tried to fit a nismo b15 cai in a b16? I like the nismo stuff and it'll look legit to the nissan dealership come service time and may avoid warranty issues? I talked to someone on the phone from nissan motorsports down in texas and he didn't know? He also said that the Nismo department doesn't have a customer relations dept. to even ask them about it? Sorry for the long post. thanks, from an oldie but newbie!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i doubt it'll fit.


----------

